# Blue tux fish (NO PICS AVAILABLE)



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

My blue tux fish has a bubble under his fin and it is getting larger every day can some1 help me identify what it is

~see signature for tank detail~


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

which fish are we talking about here?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd guess its a platy. But the question is about the 'bubble'. Could be a tumor, nothing you can do for those. Do it look like its full of fluid? or fat? it is pushing out scales? Any chance you can post a pic?


----------



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry i have been gone and havent been on but here is a pic


----------

